
Show HN: CLI browser bookmark search - chr15m
https://github.com/chr15m/marcus
======
kseistrup
It's cool that it's written in hylang! :)

Could this script be modified so that it [also] indexes the browser history? I
rarely use browser bookmarks but I would definitely install marcus if it could
search my browser history.

~~~
chr15m
That's a good idea. I'll add an issue to investigate. Thanks.

